# Southern Michigan Coyote hunt.



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Yellerdog and I got together Monday for our first hunt since last spring. It seemed to be the perfect day for calling coyotes. 
We began the morning at a sheep farm that has produced 5 coyotes in 7 hunts. The snow was a bit crunchy due to the low temperatures. We split off as we neared our calling positions, a fence/tree row and undergrowth blocking our view of each other as approached the setups. AS i neared the calling position I spotted a coyote departing very quickly towards hte wood line. I barked and tried to stop it be it was gone before I could get a shot off. Yellerdog heard me bark but was not sure why and if it was me. I confirmed to him later that we got busted. We alternate who does most of the calling on each stand, and I was calling first. 

The second place we went was a cattle ranch. More of the same! As we walked to our stand we spotted one in the field and apparently it spotted us also. It disappeared into the brush and we again came up empty. Four more properties with no takers followed.

By now it was getting to late for two normal length setups so Yellerdog suggested we try one long one and really work it. We headed his brother in-laws. Yellerdog had only hunted his property once, but he knew there were coyotes that frequented the area. Bordering the property is a cattle ranch that is several thousand acres. A ranch that size around here is very rare. We went near the back of his property, which is approximately 1/2 mile off the gravel road he lives on. We set up in what used to be a hay field, now it converted into a motorcycle track for B-law's kids. Its roughly L shaped with woods on all sides. The entire area is rolling hills. I set up in the lower leg of the L in the valley. Yellerdog setup about 200 yards away on a high spot. We could not see each other. 

Again it was my turn to do the calling, but we would both be howling later, after the opening set. It was 4:30 when I did the first howls. We had until somewhere between 5:30 to 5:45 so I took my time and worked the calls slowly. Shortly after 5:00 I did another set of howls. Nothing happened right away so Yellerdog blew a series of wood pecker distress. Then it happened, what we both guessed to be a mile away a large group of coyotes began to howl. I immediately began to howl back on my sceery. Yellerdog reached in his call bag and grabbed his Yellerdog howler and Cronk howler, one in each hand. Yellerdog began howling on one then the other. With both of us howling back the group of coyotes got VERY worked up. After a couple minutes it became silent. I figured they were to far away and Yellerdog said later he did also.

I got back on the distress call. About a half mile between us and the coyotes Yellerdog could see an open field through the trees (I couldnt see this). Suddenly about five minutes after they quit howling Yellerdog saw fast movement in that field I later found out. It was about twenty deer hell bent on getting out of there. He knew then the coyotes were coming, I had no idea. Approximately five minutes later I gave an aggressive bark followed by a short challenge howl, just 300 yards away came a answer. Yellerdog challenged back on the Yellerdog howler, closely matching what the coyote had done. I was on the distress call to bring them in. I saw them before Yellerdog did, but didnt have a really good shot. The two coyotes headed up the hill right towards Yellerdog's lap. Suddenly he had a big coyote running fast, broadside across the hill top in front of him at 100 yards. It was heading back towards me after circleing the hill. Yellerdog was getting ready to bark to stop it when it put on the brakes, He believes it was looking at the decoy rabbit I made for him. Just as he was started to squeeze the trigger a smaller one popped up right behind it. This startled him and he jerked a little. The coyote went down anyway, but the shot hit high on the back and required a finisher. The other coyote disappeared. At about the same time I shot at a third coyote that Yellerdog never saw. It was a long 250 yards or more and I didnt really have time to get set. We looked, but as it was nearing dark didnt find any blood.It was a very exiting end to a day that looked to disappointing for a while there!

If there is a moral to this long winded story it is: If you hear them howling way out there, dont give up. Just come back at them with the howls and they may come on in. Just give them time to get there. 

Here is a picture of the 38 pound male. Yellerdog is holding him. Man what a 243, 55 grain silvertip will do to a pelt.

Skinner 2


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Way to go guys!!!!

I really enjoyed reading your story. It was extremely well written.

Thanks,


----------



## Hawker (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for taking the time to write up the story. Congrats on the 'yote.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

That was not only a great story, but also very informative ! Thanks!


----------



## crowmaster (Oct 15, 2003)

Sounds like a lot of fun. Good job.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks guys. I went out this morning for two stands. Nothing on the second but on the first I call one in about 12 yards behind me. I was looking 180 deg. away. The Owner of the property decided to let the field go to attract pheasants. Well when he did this I lost 1/2 of my viewing of the field. Now I see about 1/2 of what I call in. The weeds are just too thick. Next time I guess I will post someone in the weeds with a shotgun. I can't kill them even if they are there if I can't see them.

I asked him and even offered to cut a shooting lane but he wanted the weeds for pheasants. Now the weeds go up to his barn...now his ducks are well missing  . Perhaps next yaer there will be a shooting lane. When I try to call from my old location were I saw everything I can onle see 30 feet.

Skinner 2


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Yes, congrats on the excellent hunt, gets me excited and I am just sitting here at work.....


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Man, I want to try that! I need to get my butt out of the treestand and into some coyote hunting. I see a hell of a lot more coyotes than deer anyway :rant: 

Thanks for sharing. Itwas both enjoyable and educational.

Dan


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

that was a great story!!! we should all get together sometime and you can show us how to get it done...... more pics....


----------



## Rodeo (Jan 23, 2001)

Great story Skinner!!!! 

In reading your post, I felt as if I was sitting next to you. I've always said "Coyote hunting is not for the weak hearted." Keep up the good work.


----------



## TOOTALL (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice story and thanks for sharing details. Just getting started in the game myself. I didn't really think howling during the daytime other than just before dark would do much of anything as I have never heard coyote's howl in the morning or during mid day. Ive spent many hours on my deer stands but have only seen yotes in the morning, never heard them. Just before dark, EVERY day I do hear numerous yotes howling from different locations. Is daytime howling a common occurance, or does it take your howls to rouse them up? Thanks again.


----------



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

Yeah, Skinner 2 great story!  
Wish I could have been there! Oh wait, I was.
Some kinda fun, too. We'll have to do it again next time you can get down this way.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Great story guys. That is just the kind of encouragement I need. I am just a newbe at calling. My first stand this year. I called in 6 deer who circled my homemade decoy and almost got in my lap. It wasn't a coyote, but still very exciting.


----------

